# Yet another bull



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nick caught this one on cut mullet.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hard to tell, is that the octogon or t pier?

good looking red either way


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a gooden brother!!!:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Larry tell Nic I said nice job!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/16/2009)*hard to tell, is that the octogon or t pier?
> 
> good looking red either way


The Octagon pier.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice red:clap


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

lucky you:bowdown


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

very nice


----------

